# hollow points, ballistics, or full metal jackets?



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

i shoot a remington 700 bdl 223 - what do you guys think?

evenson


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Not full metal jackets unless you really like tracking. Go with a hollow point of soft point


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard good things about boat tailed hollow points. This year however I am going to try a bonded bullet in my .243 and see how that works.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey eric,

40 grain Hornady V-max on 26.6 grns of h335 has worked great for me. Shoots very well and puts a .22 hole in and never comes out although the last one I shot I did find a nicely mushroomed bullet just under the opposite side fur so I almost went thru at 152 yds.

Good luck!

Jaybic


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i love to shoot the 50gr hornady v-max with 26.5 gr benchmark i have a DPMS .223


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Unless you're shooting fox from rock piles in wide open, snow covered places, forget the fmj's. Tracking for up to two hundred yards is the order of the day then. Stick to the SX type of bullets. If you case and stretch your hides, sewing up the exit and even the entrance holes with a little fishing line is easy, and nearly invisible, when done with care. Burl


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i was using the 45 gr winchester hollowpoints in my 223, and had good luck with them. but i was getting better groups with the 55 gr v-max so i have switched over. got a little extra range, and still no exit holes unless i hit a shoulder bone...

just stay away from the full metal jackets, they are not meant to be hunting rounds. you will get plenty of penetration, but no expansion, meaning a wounded animal running off with very little, if any blood trail to follow... experience talking here. they are not going to be much fun for you, and are not respectful for the animals you are chasing.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I use a 40 grain hollow point with my 22-250. I get very few exit holes on coyotes unless they're real close. On fox, if they are 150 yards or more, I also get very few exit holes. Another nice thing about these bullets is they really make a loud whoooop when they hit. Most of the time I will hear the whooop just about the time my scope settles back down so I already know a made a good hit before I see it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use the 55 grain Nosler ballistic tips which are bow tails in 2 Ruger M77 Mark II .223's powered by 21.5 grains of Hodgdon H4198.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Not to get off the subject but if im gonna shoot yotes with my 30-06 would i be ok going with a fmj to get a small exit hole or should i go with some fusions or something similar?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I shoot them with a 155g Lapua with the 308, pretty small hole through both sides, but it does a good number on them. The Lapua is a hollow pt. match round. If you role your own use the match bullets, they do great. I've shot coyotes with the 168 smk, 175g smk and the 155g lapua. all do well. You could also go with a more bonded bullet that doesn't mushroom as quickly, so you keep your bullet in one piece to reduce exit size.

I'd still stay away from the fmj's because they just don't cause the internal damage that you'll want. You'll be chasing a lot of them down. let me tell you it isn't fun trying to find a blood trail that is pretty well nonexistant, because the hair soaks up most of the blood.

xdeano


----------

